# Ever had anything come to you?



## DarkAura (Jan 26, 2013)

Let me explain a bit;

So let's say you were into this radical song a few years back, but you slowly forgot about it over time. Then, on one recent day, you remembered the song, except you still didn't know the last few lyrics. Fast forward a few days later, you're thinking of something totally different when, all of a sudden, the last few lyrics come back to you.

So this is what this thread's about; Not something _physical_ come to you, but anything that came to your head before when you forgot it even before.


For me, it's like the example. My favorite song's "It's my life" by Bon Jovi. I couldn't remember the last two lyrics of the second verse (not the chorus part; the part after that that then leads to the chorus again), and then, a few days later, I was on the bus, and all of a sudden, I remembered: "Luck aint even lucky, gotta make your own breaks/Tomorrow's gettin' harder, make no mistakes".

What about you?


----------



## Spoon (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, one time at school we had to come up with a fruit with seeds. I had a really good one as it had a ton of seeds, but couldn't think of its name, so I settled from something less awesome. Ten minutes after that discussion was over, my brain was like BAM! it's pomegranate.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it happened a few days ago in fact.

Though ironically I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Hippy (Jan 27, 2013)

The other day, I had a song stuck in my head, but I couldn't remember a verse. The next day in the middle of an exam, the lyrics just came to me!! And I was just thinking about that song this morning, but I couldn't remember that verse, so I had to look up the lyrics :P


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 27, 2013)

This happens often. Sometimes I will think to myself, for example, "Who was the person in such and such movie..." only to scream aloud a few hours later "OH, ANTHONY HOPKINS! (etc.)"


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 27, 2013)

I was at a debating competition for the weekend, so I experienced this many times. Ten minutes after debate was over OH RIGHT THAT'S THE ARGUMENT I NEEDED TO SAY.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 27, 2013)

When I was eight years old or so I was trying to remember the word 'miasma' and I ended up shouting 'MY ASTHMA!!!' and freaking my friend out.

I tend to forget words, try really hard to remember them, and have them just pop up in my head several minutes later, almost like I was performing a slow Google search of my brain.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 27, 2013)

The answers to all the questions on the test that I missed.

...ten seconds after I turned it in.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 28, 2013)

It happens all the time to me. Usually, it goes like "what is the thing I'm looking for/doing?" and then I take a couple of steps and remember it.


----------



## Datura (Jan 30, 2013)

this, on multiple occasions


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I wanted to remember this game I played once, but I couldn't remember the name. A while after I wrote about it on Tv Tropes' "You Know That Show" page, I suddenly remembered the partial name again, and found it through a bit of Google searching and trying out different things with the part I remembered...


----------

